# Good Eats For IBS March Recipe



## Good Eats For IBS (Feb 1, 2009)

Fennel's characteristic anise flavour is very well suited to fish in particular but also poultry. It can be prepared in many ways. Here it is braised simply in stock and served as a side dish. http://www.goodeatsforibs.com/recipe-March-10PF.htmEnjoy,Lyndawww.goodeatsforibs.com


----------

